

Keylogger using motion sensor guesses 70% of keystrokes - zalew
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21128255.200-smartphone-jiggles-reveal-your-private-data.html

======
ColinWright
Discussed at length here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2891722>

